# Sponge filters



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm looking for the black high density sponge filter to block the holes in my partitioned breeder tank.

There are 2 types in the photo. I'm looking for the high density kind, anyone know where i can buy it or find it?

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/2-Pcs-Aquari...468?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a279bbd94


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Angelfins sells Poret foam. BA's has big square brick sized blocks that are very fine or more coarse pads.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Aqua Inspirations sells a huge piece of 2 inch thick (might be more) that you can use to block off one section of a tank. I did this with my 3 ft long shrimp tank. I believe its around $21 for the 8 1/2 x 11 size.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Both the AI and big als foam blocks are 20pores per inch(psi) I used both to make HM filters. Angelfin does sell a 30PSI which is what you are looking for. The 20PSI foam will work but I find my baby shrimps like to go into the pores to hide which 1-2 month old ones can still fit into.


----------



## Ron (May 15, 2011)

Last I contacted Angel Fins, they were bringing in pre-cut (13" x 13") 2" thick 45 ppi Poret foam.


----------

